
Ask HN: What resource/thing is most needed to reduce homelessness? - arikr
Thought to ask after the SF homelessness article.<p>Is it a money problem? An ideas&#x2F;strategy problem?
======
Finnucane
It is a poverty problem. People become homeless for a wide range of reasons,
but once there, it's hard to get out. How much harder do you think it is to
get a job, deal with essential bureaucracy when you have no fixed address?

It isn't because of a shortage of housing. There are homeless everywhere. The
most effective solution to homelessness is literally giving people a home. Not
just because it means that technically you aren't homeless any more, but it
gives someone a chance to get their shit together again.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/25/housing-first-
homel...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/25/housing-first-homeless-
charlotte_n_5022628.html)

------
stevenaleach
What would make the most difference in the quality of life for those on the
street would be public showers, public restrooms accessible 24/7, and access
to secure and affordable temporary storage in order to leave possessions
temporarily without losing them. Boxes installed along sidewalks which could
accept change like a parking meter and be set to a combination to unlock - and
would remain locked until the time runs out. That would make a huge
difference, enormous. The loss of paperwork and documentation as well as
clothing and other possessions is a constant problem for those on the street -
and the inability to leave the bags behind and not be immediately recognizable
as homeless is a huge barrier and trap.

It surprises me that laundromats in the bay area do not have pay showers
similar to truck stops. When you must carry all of your possessions it would
be nice to be able to be free of dirty clothes (and body) after doing laundry.
There are, of course, a few shower facilities which open and close at specific
hours and people must stand in line to shower in a shared room with others
without control of the water temperature. It is an experience to be avoided. I
assure you that 'bird baths' in public restrooms are a far better option.
Dignified public showers. That would make an enormous difference in quality of
life.

And of course, restrooms. It is absurd and repugnant that the bay area, with
the enormous homeless population fails to provide public restrooms accessible
at all hours. This, again, is an issue of human dignity and it is also an
issue of sanitation and health.

Those are the three things that would make the most difference - restrooms,
showers, secure temporary storage - and would prevent homelessness from being
an inescapable trap. It would allow people to be functional and presentable in
the world, to be able to find employment and have options.

------
oldmancoyote
For two years I lived in a homeless camp. Those folks ridiculed institutional
programs to help them because the programs were embarrassingly naive.

They were "taught" things like how to fill out an employment application.
These folks were not stupid nor ignorant. They understood this sort of thing.
The programs they were often forced to attend to get help were based on
fantasies about who the homeless were and what their problems were.

Homeless people have difficulty leading their lives. They have problems
coping. Their problems are deep-seated personality problems which constantly
interfere with maintaining a directed lifestyle.

Compelling drug, alcohol, and tobacco habits were common, but this was _not_
the problem. Why did they have these habits, and what was this thing that was
interfering with living a direct lifestyle?

I don't know.

I do believe that they need a sheltered life and the help of a psychologist
with a deep understanding of what was interfering with their lives.

They were trying to lead the best lives they could and be the best people they
could manage. But, that was not enough.

------
tejas1mehta
I think homelessness falls under the broader category of poverty and that's
what should be addressed as a whole. A better wholistic strategy that would
involve the following ideas could help reduce poverty and increase human
welfare overall: 1\. Population Reduction 2\. Mass Education 3\. Better
Allocation of resources through reducing zero-sum games.

I've discussed this in more detail here - [https://www.quora.com/What-is-your-
most-controversial-or-unp...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-your-most-
controversial-or-unpopular-plan-to-improve-the-world/answer/Tejas-
Mehta-10?srid=tRPf)

------
angersock
Erm, homes, presumably.

Also mental health care.

